# Bocinas de computadora



## maurice (Sep 16, 2006)

hola, quiero saber por que mis bocinas de la marca jbl cuando le aumento el volumen deja de funcionar una bocina y ya no sirve hasta que vuelvo a prender

espero su respuesta


----------



## ivans69 (Feb 19, 2007)

tal vez es algun transistor de el canal de la bocina que se apaga


----------



## mcrven (Feb 20, 2007)

Hola Maurice, ivans69 te indico algo que puede ser válido.

Mi opinión es que nos has suministrado pocos datos para ayudarte.

Si revisas las reglas de cualquier foro, verás que te sugieren indicar el problema, la marca y modelo de los equipos involucrados y, la lista de revisiones que has realizado. Mientras más datos, mejor.

Respecto de los parlantes: ¿son parlantes simples ó, amplificados? y, ¿los has probado en otro equipo?

Verifica estos datos y vuelve a comunicarte que álguien te dará una mano.

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 31, 2007)

maurice dijo:
			
		

> hola, quiero saber por que mis bocinas de la marca jbl cuando le aumento el volumen deja de funcionar una bocina y ya no sirve hasta que vuelvo a prender
> 
> espero su respuesta



Hola Maurice, en mi opinión, es probable que tengan alguna protección contra sobrecarga ya que son JBL. Hay casos en que las protecciones no se resetean hasta que prendas el equipo otra vez.
Pienso que puede tener algo mal el parlante del lado que se te apaga, tal vez una pérdida que hace que consuma más corriente que la normal, por eso se activa la protección de ese lado y del otro no.
Suerte!
Chau!


----------



## maurice (Jun 22, 2008)

hace mucho que hize este tema, ahora supe que paso,el transistor se quemo y ya no funcionaba una bocina pero las bocinas las cambie de amplificador y sirvieron.....


muchas gracias


----------

